# Indianapolis NBC Channel 13 not in HD



## jboyer (Dec 17, 2008)

When will the Indianapolis NBC channel 13 show up in HD? Seems odd that the other networks are in HD but not channel 13.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

They don't have a contract with Dish. Supposedly they are due to talk some time in the next couple of months. In the meantime, I pick them up OTA with an inexpensive set of Phillips rabbit ears. They have a very strong signal and up here in Carmel get a signal strength of 100.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

IndyTim said:


> They don't have a contract with Dish. Supposedly they are due to talk some time in the next couple of months. In the meantime, I pick them up OTA with an inexpensive set of Phillips rabbit ears. They have a very strong signal and up here in Carmel get a signal strength of 100.


You should get them strong in Carmel the tower is at 96th and Ditch.


----------



## jboyer (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm east of Muncie in Randolph County. Should I be able to get a good signal?


----------



## RWar24 (Mar 7, 2009)

Did you have any trouble getting Channel 13 OTA after the digital switch? I was getting it fine before the switch day on the far eastside, then after the switch, I can't get it. I did the whole re-scan of my 722 and to this day, I can't get it. Just wondering.


----------



## jessshaun (Sep 14, 2005)

RWar24 said:


> Did you have any trouble getting Channel 13 OTA after the digital switch? I was getting it fine before the switch day on the far eastside, then after the switch, I can't get it. I did the whole re-scan of my 722 and to this day, I can't get it. Just wondering.


Just a quick thought... Did you try a double re-scan?

Meaning... Try removing the cable from the antenna and rescan. Then when your 722 picks up nothing, put the cable from the antenna back and scan again. If you are still able to pick up a signal on your TV, but can't with your 722, this should help, because it clears the memory and allows you to start over, basically.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Also, delete the old channels first. I had to do this before the rescan.

I get 100% strength, from both a 80" boom and a small 4"x12" box directional outside (yes, my neighbors hate me... at one time I had 4 dishes plus the antennas, now down to one dish and 2 antennas), and I live in NE Lawrence Township of Marion County.

Muncie might not be able to pick up with rabbit ears, but a fairly innocuous antenna like this should work if mounted outside facing Indy...


----------

